# Thermostat issues on 2011 cruze



## benefactr (Mar 20, 2011)

Bought my cruze about a year ago this month. Last few weeks the check engine light has been coming on, stay on for a few days and then go off for a few days. Thought it was related to the gas cap as it seem to happen when I filled up. Went in for my oil change today and they pulled off the code and said it was related to the thermostat. Thinking back, seems like I did hear like a fan running loudly sometimes so not sure if the two are related. Anyways they ordered the part and the service person said I could get a loaner car for the day when I have to get it installed. So no biggie, just glad it happened under warranty. Other then this I've had no issues with her and she's been a great car. She's my daily commute car and I've put 14k on the car in a year, hopefully she'll last for awhile!


----------



## Bmsavage24 (Apr 15, 2012)

I had the same exact problem and yes it was my thermostat as well haha. No biggie. Warranty covered it


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

Glad the warranty covered it!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I am happy to hear that you have had this issue taken care of. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Bmsavage24 (Apr 15, 2012)

Now my cruze is in the shop for a bad tranny and it only has 15000 miles on it. There having to put a whole bran new one in.


----------



## benefactr (Mar 20, 2011)

Update on this, still waiting for the postcard to come in which I guess tells me the part is in. Anyways I was driving to work on the following Monday and the Service TPMS System message came up. The back two tires aren't showing up now. I was going to wait to tell them about that when I schedule them to have my thermostat installed. I'm guessing they messed something up when doing the tire rotation. Is this something serious that they won't be able to repair if I don't let them know ahead of time? My check engine light hasn't came back up since though.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

To me, a guy that always checks his tire pressures, another expensive pain in the but with this tire monitoring system. But the system has to be relearned when rotating tires.

From the owners manual:

"The TPMS sensor matching
process is:
1. Set the parking brake.
2. Turn the ignition to ON/RUN with
the engine off.
3. Use the MENU button to select
the Vehicle Information menu in
the Driver Information
Center (DIC).
4. Use the thumbwheel to scroll to
the Tire Pressure menu item
screen.
5. Press the SET/CLR button to
begin the sensor matching
process.
A message requesting
acceptance of the process
should display.
6. Press the SET/CLR button again
to confirm the selection.
The horn sounds twice to signal
the receiver is in relearn mode
and the TIRE LEARNING
ACTIVE message displays on
the DIC screen.
7. Start with the driver side
front tire.
8. Place the relearn tool against
the tire sidewall, near the valve
stem. Then press the button to
activate the TPMS sensor.
A horn chirp confirms that the
sensor identification code has
been matched to this tire and
wheel position.
9. Proceed to the passenger side
front tire, and repeat the
procedure in Step 8.
10. Proceed to the passenger side
rear tire, and repeat the
procedure in Step 8.
11. Proceed to the driver side rear
tire, and repeat the procedure
in Step 8. The horn sounds
two times to indicate the
sensor identification code has
been matched to the driver
side rear tire, and the TPMS
sensor matching process is no
longer active. The TIRE
LEARNING ACTIVE message
on the DIC display screen
goes off.
12. Turn the ignition to LOCK/OFF.
13. Set all four tires to the
recommended air pressure
level as indicated on the Tire
and Loading Information label."

Would think this should be done by the guy you paid to rotate your tires, but with an oil change and a grease job, they won't spray your rubber bushings with silicone and be damned lucky if they even bother to change the oil filter.

Just like you can't buy a spare key for under a buck, can't buy a new tire valve stem for a buck. Price is at least 35 bucks for a new one, and those batteries are not replaceable and do go dead.










But the tire monitoring system in the USA is the law augmented by the simple fact, can't even hardly find a convenience gas station that has air. If you can find one, make sure you have a pressure gauge with you. If you don't have a spare, have to be very careful with what kind of can you buy to put some air in those tires, will wreck that sensor.

Yeah, I knew all this stuff before buying a Cruze, but at least the car came with a new drive belt. With that clunker program, used vehicles skyrocketed and couldn't find anything but pure unadulterated junk at outrageous prices.


----------



## cruze_nob (Jun 15, 2012)

benefactr said:


> Bought my cruze about a year ago this month. Last few weeks the check engine light has been coming on, stay on for a few days and then go off for a few days. Thought it was related to the gas cap as it seem to happen when I filled up. Went in for my oil change today and they pulled off the code and said it was related to the thermostat. Thinking back, seems like I did hear like a fan running loudly sometimes so not sure if the two are related. Anyways they ordered the part and the service person said I could get a loaner car for the day when I have to get it installed. So no biggie, just glad it happened under warranty. Other then this I've had no issues with her and she's been a great car. She's my daily commute car and I've put 14k on the car in a year, hopefully she'll last for awhile!


I received codes P0598 and P0599. Exact same symptoms as the fan was running loudly. My thermostat was stuck open. 17k miles on a 2011 Cruze. They replaced the Thermostat Assembly.


----------



## andnem2 (Jul 29, 2013)

*andnem2*

I am having the exact same thing with my 2011 Cruze thermostat and will be dropping it off today.


----------



## donr (Aug 10, 2013)

Our check engine light just came on and in checking with OnStar we have a thermostat problem too. But, with over 80, 000 miles - yes we do a lot of driving -- we really cannot complain.


----------



## YellowUmbrella (Sep 17, 2013)

Same problem here...2011 Cruze Eco, just out of warranty at 37,000mi and check engine light with code P0599. Fan runs at high speed...sounds like a jet engine. Isn't the thermostat a user-replaceable part? If not, how much would one expect to pay for this repair?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi YellowUmbrella

Can you send me a message if you would like for me to see if I can assist you with this issue? 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Mike761266 (Sep 22, 2013)

Stacy, I bought a 2011 Chevy Cruze with 60,000 miles on it. It showed a P0599 code, and the the fan comes on and stays on. Will this be repair be covered under warranty if i take it to a dealership?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Mike

I apologize for the delay in response. I was having some difficulty logging in to Cruze talk for a few days. Could you please send me by private message your VIN and current mileage and I can look into this for you. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## jen1123 (Oct 10, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how much to replace the thermostat? My 2011 Cruze is no longer under warranty and I am experiencing the same "jet engine" sound.


----------



## jen1123 (Oct 10, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how much it will be to replace my thermostat? I'm experiencing the same "jet engine" sound with my 2011 Cruze. It is no longer covered under warranty.


----------



## ameiurus (Oct 13, 2013)

Mike761266 said:


> Stacy, I bought a 2011 Chevy Cruze with 60,000 miles on it. It showed a P0599 code, and the the fan comes on and stays on. Will this be repair be covered under warranty if i take it to a dealership?


I wouldn't think this was that hard of a question to answer ... I have a 2011 Cruze that I bought new. It has 75K miles. Does the 100K powertrain warranty cover this? Should be an easy yes/no answer.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

ameiurus said:


> I wouldn't think this was that hard of a question to answer ... I have a 2011 Cruze that I bought new. It has 75K miles. Does the 100K powertrain warranty cover this? Should be an easy yes/no answer.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Yes. It will be covered by the powertrain warranty. 

My car has just started the jet engine fan thing as well. Waiting for the CEL code. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Goomie (Oct 7, 2013)

Is this a common issue? Is it preventable? I have not seen or heard this coming from my Angela but she's a 2011 with 60k miles. I have heard of issues with the cruze in the snow and the heater not working but have yet to experience it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Goomie said:


> Is this a common issue? Is it preventable? I have not seen or heard this coming from my Angela but she's a 2011 with 60k miles. I have heard of issues with the cruze in the snow and the heater not working but have yet to experience it.


It was an issue that was definitely brought to light on the forum several months ago, and GM is aware of it. But I don't think it's a super common issue. Preventable? No - it's a faulty part. The failing water pumps and coolant smell seen to be far more prevalent. 

Once winter starts up, well see new owners complaining that the car doesn't provide heat quickly. It's a tiny engine that doesn't make a lot of heat and owners need to leave the fan OFF before the temp needle hits 1/4 at least and keep fan speed off full-blast. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Unfortunately the customer care agents are not technicians. We do know a lot about cars but we cannot diagnose anything or give a sure answer about warranty coverage over the internet. Although we do assist customers we are not qualified to say what is or is not covered under warranty without a dealership looking at it. There are GM Warranty information available online for you to look at. Here is the link:

GM Warranty Coverage 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## superdragtn (Apr 22, 2012)

I had the exact same issue come up toward the middle of last week with a '11 Cruze with about 42k miles on it. Took it to the dealer this morning and they replaced the thermostat. So far so good. If it helps anyone else, the check engine light came on after it had been stored outdoors in cold weather while we were at my parents for the holidays. When it was started in warmer weather, the check engine light went away.


----------



## Tzeke41 (Jan 31, 2014)

No heat... Heat....no heat.... Heat. Jet engine fan noise with check engine light. Fan was running even after car off. 45k miles. Hopefully just thermostat and covered by power train warranty


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The thermostat is covered under the power train warranty.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Mine acted up three weeks ago taking 15 miles to hit normal operating temperature. But then it was -22*F outside. Hasn't done this before or after this incident. I have the plastic one, but see they make a metal one as well. Is a 40 buck part and not too bad to change.

Worse one was on an 86 Civic, had to remove over 50 vacuum hoses to even get at it. A thermostat failing to open is far more disastrous than one failing to close. With the former, engine head can crack, latter, just not getting enough heat.

Tempted to remove those torx head bolts one at a time and put some anti-seize on them. Did I tell you I hate torx bolts? Heads round off much quicker than a hex, this can ruin your day. And putting a steel bolt in aluminum has to be one of the dumbest thing that could have done to us. Prime rule of NOT using dissimilar metals is broken, causes electrolysis that can literally weld the two pieces together. This really ruins your day when either the head snaps off or the aluminum threads come out with it. 

Just a bit of anti-seize can prevent this, but dey don't do dis. So what you can think would be a ten minute job can last all day. Never had this problem with cast iron. But they say they have to use aluminum to save weight, a big fat lie, its cheaper. 1,200 versus 2,700* and a lot less machining.

And another problem, an overheated cast iron head would not crack, and aluminum will. Earlier problems were steel inserts had to be used for the valves that would pop out, and head gasket problems due to the differences in temperature coefficients of aluminum versus cast iron, aluminum is seven time greater. 

Just bugs me that what was never problems before are now today, moving backwards instead for forwards.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey NickD,

I can understand how frustrating unexpected vehicle concerns can be. I'm not sure if you like to tackle your vehicle symptoms on your own, or work with your local dealer, but if you ever need our assistance we are happy to help. Just reach out via PM. 

Sincerely,

Jonathan A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Also could be a normal condition with -22*F or -30*C temperatures. Also the windchill factor was -48*F and yes windchill does affect warm up time. Because you increase the thermal capacity of a heat sink by a factor of four just by blowing the same air temperature at it.

Still hit 221*F but took ten miles to do so. Another factor, thinking it over, I had the interstate all to myself, no one else was crazy enough to drive in this weather. In traffic, get a lot of extra engine loading that heats up the engine much quicker. Been watching it closely on the DIC for since then, warm up time has been good, ha, use the GPS for speed control so I won't get a ticket. Can't really read the analog speedometer unless I were to remove the steering wheel first.

View of the tach is excellent.


----------



## cruse2450 (Apr 10, 2014)

I am experiencing the same issue w/ two codes P0597&P0599 with the fan running in turbo mode all the time. Can a customer assistance rep tell me if I am still covered under warranty? My vehicle just hit 36780 miles.


----------



## mken43 (Oct 19, 2014)

I am experiencing the same issue w/ two codes P0597&P0599 with the fan running in turbo mode all the time. Can a customer assistance rep tell me if I am still covered under warranty? My vehicle just hit 78000 miles. Is this still considered a power train warranty? If not, what is the expected cost to fix?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice to know the electronically controlled thermostat is covered under the 100K mile/5 year PT warranty. Will save me 40 bucks if it acts up.

But wonder if my dealer will let me change it myself, least I know how to do this without leaving air pockets in the cooling system. And will save me a lot of grief later.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Nick - the air pockets in the cooling system will work their way out and when they do just invoke NI410417 to get your coolant topped off for free.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mken43 said:


> I am experiencing the same issue w/ two codes P0597&P0599 with the fan running in turbo mode all the time. Can a customer assistance rep tell me if I am still covered under warranty? My vehicle just hit 78000 miles. Is this still considered a power train warranty? If not, what is the expected cost to fix?


Hey there,

We're very sorry to hear that you are also experiencing this concern. We'd be happy to look into this for you. Please send us a private message with your VIN and more information for further assistance. We look forward to hearing from you soon!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Denver87 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello,

Im having the same issue with the fan running full speed, check engine light on reading code p0599. Glad to see that im not the only one. Can a rep lend me assistance as well?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Denver87 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Im having the same issue with the fan running full speed, check engine light on reading code p0599. Glad to see that im not the only one. Can a rep lend me assistance as well?


What assistance are you needing outside of making an appointment with a local dealership?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Denver,

We're so sorry that you are experiencing this concern as well. Please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, current mileage, and dealership name. We can certainly reach out to your dealership to discuss this matter further. We look forward to helping!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## GOODBYNAAIR (Nov 5, 2015)

Sorry this is a little old but a bump may be good for others looking for this problems that seems very common in the Cruze. I just started getting p0597 code and my temps are not higher than normal so I believe its stuck open. 
fan runs like a jet ect I have a 2012 with just under 50k ill be going to the dealer looking for this to be covered under power train. any feed back from others that have already done this would be great.

Thanks


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

GOODBYNAAIR said:


> p0597


According to a quick Google, that's "Thermostat Heater Control Circuit/Open". So the most likely fix is to replace the thermostat. As a result, the ECU can no longer command the desired engine operating temperature. It's going to whatever the thermostat itself is set for. Not really overheating, more then the ECU is happy with.


----------



## luluring (Jul 14, 2016)

2011 with less than 60k.

Thermostat was replaced less than two weeks ago and A/C started cutting off again last night. Engine light only lit up for less than 2 miles.
A/C worked this AM and no engine light. Going back to Dealer tomorrow.

None of it was covered under warranty.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

luluring said:


> 2011 with less than 60k.
> 
> Thermostat was replaced less than two weeks ago and A/C started cutting off again last night. Engine light only lit up for less than 2 miles.
> A/C worked this AM and no engine light. Going back to Dealer tomorrow.
> ...


Hello luluring,

We're very sorry to hear you're experiencing such frustrations with your Cruze. Please keep us updated on your dealership visit tomorrow. We're available via private message and are happy to help in the best way possible.

Jasmine
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Typical thermostat has an extremely strong spring to keep this valve closed, it is a valve. Wax in a sealed bellows expands with temperature to overcome that spring tension. But the slightest crack or leak in those bellows will lose that wax, so the thermostat stays closed. Not very good in an aluminum head engine or one using many plastic parts in the cooling system. 

This is not a new problem, been a problem ever since the radiator was invented. Not much of a problem in 30's vehicles, didn't even have a thermostat. But was solved a very long time ago in what is called a failsafe thermostat. These have been around for years, cost a couple of bucks more, and have used them whenever I could find one. Sure beats being stranded on the road in some God forsaken place.

Your engine will be running in open loop mode, but at least you can get somewhere to get it replaced, but was never a problem before OBD I, with older vehicles, just would have to put up with low heater output.

The problem with the Cruze, is that it is using a unique thermostat and a failsafe is not even available, the patents on failsafes are long expired. Chevy could have done this, in production for just a couple of cents more, but they didn't and could not stick with a conventional thermostat design. So if you are wondering why you are having problems, this is the reason.

Here is a short video, almost explaining what a failsafe thermostat does.


----------



## lextopher (Jul 27, 2016)

*ughh*

same thing is happening to mine. i got the car last year. they said my thermostat was stuck and leaking. took it in and said it was going to be 379+tax . 2011 chevy cruze 54,000 miles no longer under warranty. extremely upset


----------



## tdc (Jan 24, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> Yes. It will be covered by the powertrain warranty. <br>
> <br>
> My car has just started the jet engine fan thing as well. Waiting for the CEL code. <br>
> <br>
> ...


Dear jblackburn, tonyd here, 25Aug2016. My 2012 LS Cruise (~26 876 miles) shows a 'check engine' indicator light on, with the radiator cooling fan running at full speed. Does this from a cold start in the morning. I followed this thread to your post and have some questions, please. ¿What do you think, please? ¿Is it something I can fix, or should I take it to the dealer and (pay) to have them fix it, kindly? (This is a car I purchased in Dec 2013 to replace a '95 *** that I was spending much $ to keep running. Would like to keep this Chevy for some time, if possible). Any and all comments appreciated. Respectfully, tonyd.


----------



## tdc (Jan 24, 2014)

lextopher, I'm sorry about that. I hope that this your Cruze will last you a good long time and give you excellent use. 
Thank you for the reply. God Bless. tdc. (26Aug16, 7:04PM EDST).


----------



## tdc (Jan 24, 2014)

31Aug16, ~3:14PM EDST Dear readers, my Chevrolet dealer checked and repaired my 2012 Cruze LS (1.8L/Auto). (My problem was a 'check engine' indication, with accompanying radiator cooling fan running @ full, (even when starting from cold). They said it was a thermostat stuck open, and replaced said thermostat with a new one. Everything works nice now (no 'check engine'/no fan on all the time). And, covered under my remaining 5yr/60K mile powertrain warranty (no cost to me). I'm so thankful. Best Regards, tonyd\.


----------



## GLORIA (Oct 19, 2016)

Not happy today. Brought my Cruze in to get fixed with a new thermostat and it's gonna cost me $500.00. Warranty ran out last year.


----------



## Jazdo (Sep 3, 2020)

So I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze 1.4 and had engine light on with no high temps but antifreeze smell. Dealership is saying leak at the thermostat. The dealership is also saying not covered under warranty. Vehicle has under 60,000 miles and was purchased new in 2016. 

I have read over the internet, forums, so forth and not sure if this should be covered under drivetrain? Oh the dealership has a quote of $800 plus tax to fix a thermostat? 

So I know this post is old so maybe should start a new one but any help would be appreciated. I went to GM link and found nothing about what is all covered..seems to be left up to the actual dealership for some reason?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jazdo said:


> So I have a 2016 Chevy Cruze 1.4 and had engine light on with no high temps but antifreeze smell. Dealership is saying leak at the thermostat. The dealership is also saying not covered under warranty. Vehicle has under 60,000 miles and was purchased new in 2016.
> 
> I have read over the internet, forums, so forth and not sure if this should be covered under drivetrain? Oh the dealership has a quote of $800 plus tax to fix a thermostat?
> 
> So I know this post is old so maybe should start a new one but any help would be appreciated. I went to GM link and found nothing about what is all covered..seems to be left up to the actual dealership for some reason?


Thermostat is not powertrain. Water pump is the only cooling system part that is covered. Basically anything oil or trans fluid touches is covered. 

Get a second quote or ask what additional maintenance is being done with the thermostat, that is high. 

Here's the 2016 warranty booklet. 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...Vaw2jbNCjk2j0CRZWq7NDDLIV&cshid=1599098318368[/URL]


----------



## Jazdo (Sep 3, 2020)

ThanksI blackburn for responding. The link you provided does not work but I guess the warranty ends at the thermostat then? 

"Coverage on the engine cooling system begins at the inlet to the water pump and ends with the 

thermostat housing and/or outlet that attaches to the return hose. " 

This above is what I found. Guess I can call and ask for a detailed email with quote be sent to me before any decision is made. I do not think the thermostat is that expensive of a part and probably not that hard to fix myself.


----------



## Jazdo (Sep 3, 2020)

So the quote I got looks like this

THERMOSTAT AND COOLANT OUTLET HOSE REPLACEMENT - LABOR
THERMOSTAT WITH HOUSING 1
COOLANT OUTLET AND AIR BLEED HOSE 1
COOLANT 2

JUST UNDER $800 

Told that they checked and Nothing covered under the remaining warranty 5yr 60,000

This cannot be that time consuming or costly to fix? What to do?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jazdo said:


> So the quote I got looks like this
> 
> THERMOSTAT AND COOLANT OUTLET HOSE REPLACEMENT - LABOR
> THERMOSTAT WITH HOUSING 1
> ...


Easily DIY if you can turn a wrench. Just make sure to bleed out the air in the system. 

One thing to keep in mind - the intended life of Dexcool is 5 yr/100 k miles. Something to consider while you've got it all apart.


----------



## Jazdo (Sep 3, 2020)

jblackburn said:


> Easily DIY if you can turn a wrench. Just make sure to bleed out the air in the system.
> 
> One thing to keep in mind - the intended life of Dexcool is 5 yr/100 k miles. Something to consider while you've got it all apart.


Right..I guess that deal is an in progress..still?

So I get the Thermostat and Housing part but what hose are they talking about COOLANT OUTLET AND AIR BLEED HOSE ? Which part is that or is it 2 separate parts?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jazdo said:


> Right..I guess that deal is an in progress..still?
> 
> So I get the Thermostat and Housing part but what hose are they talking about COOLANT OUTLET AND AIR BLEED HOSE ? Which part is that or is it 2 separate parts?


Just the hose from thermostat to rad. It is easily distinguished on GM parts site diagrams.


----------



## Jazdo (Sep 3, 2020)

jblackburn said:


> Just the hose from thermostat to rad. It is easily distinguished on GM parts site diagrams.


Gotcha!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I personally would by Lifetime warranted parts by Mahle / Dorman or another manufacturer of your liking and install them myself (or have a mechanic friend help you). I would just buy the water outlet, the thermostat / thermostat housing, the hoses from to those parts and the surge tank and some DexCool. The problem with only fixing parts of this is the collateral damage that occurs when taking stuff apart and putting it back together. Better to be prepared than frustrated and needing to go back to the parts store with no car.

Cruze T-Stat/housing
Water Outlet
Surge Tank including new cap/o-ring
Surge Tank Hose


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Auto trans










manual trans
(could be the same, but it is listed separately)


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> The problem with only fixing parts of this is the collateral damage that occurs when taking stuff apart and putting it back together.


^This.

On my 1.8, the dealer replaced the thermostat under warranty. Later, the water outlet began leaking, and I found it had a break in the plastic where it attaches to the head.

I have always suspected that the removal and replacement of the thermostat housing, which mates to the water outlet, had over-stressed the plastic in the water outlet resulting in the break and subsequent leak.

The replacement water outlet, from Autozone, was all-aluminum - no plastic - and came pre-assembled with all the other bits - thermostat and housing, thermostat heater, temp sensor, gasket, etc - so there was minimal wrenching/torquing on the outlet during installation. No leaks so far - knock wood !

Doug

.


----------



## Jazdo (Sep 3, 2020)

Thanks for the responses everyone.

I ended up getting the thermostat issue fixed last night. Purged the system..took for drive came back home checked under hood again. Light off and no leaks. I had to go with the Duralast part..dealer did not have any in stock and no one had the Dorman either and I could not wait several days to get one sent from somewhere.

The thermostat on the 1.4 is on opposite side of engine from outlet valve. I most likely will replace the bleed valve hose or whatever they call it and possibly reservoir tank and a host of other parts I am sure..but thermostat was what come up on diagnostic.


----------

